# Stolen from Rotary Park Boat Ramp



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

Help us find our mascot! He was stolen and means a lot to us. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## itwco14006 (Jun 5, 2013)

*This is just plain sad.*

I will miss you on Deso this spring stiffy!!


----------

